# How to align an oval 3 LNB Dish



## drcp (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd like some help aligning my 3 LNB dish.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The mast must be perfectly plumb.
Then using the alignment values shown for your zipcode on the receiver.
Set the tilt and elevation values. 
Then mount the dish on the mast and set the azimuth.
Turn on the signal strength meter on the receiver and look at the 110 sat. This is the center sat for that dish.
Move the dish back and forth to get the highest value.
Check the other sats and tweak as necessary.

The above assumes the Phase III triple LNB dish that receives the 101, 110, and 119 sats.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

make sure the bubble level in the dish is perfect...that really does matter


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

This site will give you initial settings before you start fine tunning:

http://emantechnology.com/store/pc/lookangle.asp

Select the 110 degree DirecTV dish and enter your zip code.


----------

